# 50 Cognitive Biases in the Modern World



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2020)

https://www.visualcapitalist.com/50-cognitive-biases-in-the-modern-world/


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2020)

Να προσθέσω και τη γνωστή λίστα από τη Wikipedia. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases

Έχω κάποιο «Wikipedia bias»: ό,τι ενδιαφέρον ή περίεργο κι αν διαβάσω, τρέχω να δω τι λέει η Wikipedia γι' αυτό.


----------

